# Stinger Hook question?



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I want to know what treble stinger hooks you recommend for Erie jigging. The pre-made ones I have looked at (and own a few) appear to have really light line and I was concerned about break strength on them. I was thinking of making my own and using a flouro leader, which would be a little stiffer. What suggestions comments or expeirience do you Erie guys have on this topic? Thanks for your help


----------



## Tater Tot (Mar 12, 2007)

Stinger hooks are Cheating!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

first off stinger hooks are not cheating with a name like tater tot you should go and get me some ham insted of posting

any whoooo i make my own and use 6 and 8 lb test when i make them up on erie i use 2 lb dia fireline so i dont want a real heavy stinger but you cant horse a fish in i may go down to 1 lb i am going to try to get an ifga line class line record this year but that is what works best for me


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

What types of knots do you use for the stinger hook?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i use a snell not onthe hook end and a polamar not on the other around a small ez clip snap that will hook through the jig eye


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Check olepetestackle.com in the jig section he has the stinger hooks listed. I have several here he ties. He uses wire instead of line. Thse are very flexible and I dought to many teeth will cut these. Stop by and I'll show you what these look like. Here's the link to the page:
http://www.olepetestackle.com/BucktailJigs.htm


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

fishingful, when tater grows into a full size baker, he'll understand. Thanks Dale for the connection...that's what I was looking for. I went to Gander tonite to get hooks and light wire, but they didn't have the ferrules (connectors) so I guess I'll get some pre-mades from Ole Pete. I did get a package of Northland bleeding hook stingers and it looked like maybe 8-10# test. I'll give those a try also. Thanks for the info...I think I know how to proceed from here.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I ordered a bunch of jigs and he put the stingers on some of them, he sent me a bunch to put on as I wanted them for the other jigs. Really nice stingers, comes in both bronze and bleeding hooks. ( most of mine are the bleeding)


----------



## Tater Tot (Mar 12, 2007)

Its Called Fishing not Catching, and I'm not into hurting fish with a stinger cause if the swallow that, the fish are screwed when you try and get it out. Its all about Conservation aspect !


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Its Called Fishing not Catching, and I'm not into hurting fish with a stinger cause if the swallow that, the fish are screwed when you try and get it out. Its all about Conservation aspect


why fish,if you don't plan on catching?
and that stinger is the least of those walleyes' worries 
those fish are screwed anyway,since they're gonna be transplanted into lake crisco,LOL.
so if you're gonna eat 'em,you gotta hurt 'em first


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ya what misfit said


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Umm I doubt it , almost every walleye I have caught jiggin was on the stinger hook and pretty much only the stinger hook. Walleye aren't sucking that big heavy jig in there mouth like a floater or harness even if they do who cares there going to be dead laying in the cooler. I really like when I beat them over the head because the keep sneaking out of the cooler and slimming up my nice fancy carpet.  

Lake Crisco. Ohh man that's funny I don't care who you are


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

and if you are letting the fish get it that far down its throat you need to put away the zebco 303 walmart special conbo and use less than 20 lb test then go buy a rod with some feel to it


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

Is a treble stinger legal in the spring on the lake? Or is the single hook thing only for the rivers?


and normally I don't get into the on-line debates but "lake Crisco" is pretty funny


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

it applys to the tribs of lake erie and sandusky bay up to a certin point in the trib 

i dont like getin involved in it either but i get board sometimes wating for the lake to thaw out i really could care less what you do when you fish or how you fish but ruffling some feathers is fun at times if you want to use a stinger fine if not fine i throw back or give away 99&#37; of the fish i catch anyways so i dont really care


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

only maumee and sandusky bay areas and tribs are affected by the single hook regs during the spawning season.not the open lake.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick--I see you have a new friend


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

haha dale


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Tater Tots, also known as "Tots", a registered trademark for a commercial form of hash browns, is a side-dish made from deep-fried, grated potatoes. Tater Tots are widely recognized for their crispiness, cylindrical shape and small size.

Tater Tots are commonly found in the U.S. in cafeterias and school lunch-counters, as well as the supermarket frozen food aisle and some fast food restaurants. In Australia, they are known as 'potato gems' or 'potato pom-poms' (also used in the UK and New Zealand). McCain Foods Limited calls their line of tater tots Tasti Taters. Cascadian Farm calls their line of tater tots Spud Puppies. In some restaurants, they go by the moniker "Mexi-Nuggets".

Tater is a word considered humorous, possibly somewhat childish; Tots may have been derived from their diminutive size, or because they are often served to children.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Thanks Matt I can sleep tonight now, and I can hold a good conversation with my Uncle Idaho.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

fugarwi7 said:


> fishingful, when tater grows into a full size baker, he'll understand.


This one's a classic...!  

As a matter of fact there's several good ones here...

Dale, when Rick pulls that one out, we know we're dealing with someone special... 

Thanks for the afternoon humor.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

gosh you guys a really tough on tator tot

GET OFF MY TOTS!!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL dale.they're hard to come by 
i'll take all i can get.............................even lil' dimensionally challenged mexi-nuggets


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

now thats a stinger hook 335lb test
http://www.lyndenhuggins.com/Fishing/Stinger Hook/How To Make a Stinger Hook Rig.htm


good artical from in-fisherman
http://www.in-fisherman.com/walleye_insider/exclusives/wi0502_Stingers/

Advanced Stinger Techniques
http://walleye.outdoorsfirst.com/winnebago/stinger_tech.htm

sorry trying to get back on track haha we need open water :T


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

pics of the kinds you can buy or make i use the clip on the third one down and attach it to the eye of the jig be carefull not to nick the knot i like to tie it on after i put the stinger on fo that reason i may try some single hooks this spring


----------



## Tater Tot (Mar 12, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> Umm I doubt it , almost every walleye I have caught jiggin was on the stinger hook and pretty much only the stinger hook.


K here's my final argument with yall, I am a guide, People in my boat including me will pull over 200 (good day) 80 (bad day) walleye's in one day on a a jig and minnow or plastic (gulp thumbs way up) no need for stingers. 1/8 oz - 3/8 oz jig is all we use. The walleye don't suck the bait back either(unless its a crappy day out), the usually smash the bait :B woohooo

As for the zeebo comment yah my guests use that but when they want fun, I'll give them my croix, stradic, with 6 lb test or lower.

ohh I do eat them too and I dont hurt them one bit, palce them in the livewell keep em fresh and then at lunch or the end of the day its one solid whack over the head soo they die instantly. no pain is needed. Its like hunting you should only need to take one shot and instant death is preferred. 

I'll show you proof. 
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b187/Walleye04/27.jpg
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b187/Walleye04/26.jpg
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b187/Walleye04/29.jpg
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b187/Walleye04/WoohOo.jpg
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b187/Walleye04/Lunch.jpg

Straight Jig. No stinger! Just so you know I'm only playing dont wanna piss people off or anything. ohh if thats not considered catching then I dont know what is.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

lite bite early season stinger hook fish


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

some more............


----------



## Tater Tot (Mar 12, 2007)

and u eat those?
Thats gross man nice pic's and all but no wonder why you guys need to stock lakes down there......You Take out all the breeders.......
plus i think u probably got like 20 + years experience on me


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

the 3rd pic down was released the others were charters that were run i eat the 16-18 in fish and release the bigger ones .......i kept one 33 in for a mount a few years ago we get a ton of fish in the 8-12 lb range and they are released during the spawn


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> no wonder why you guys need to stock lakes down there


LOL.erie does a fine job of stocking herself while feeding us fish lovin' fools down here 

and the only stocking is lakes that are not suitable for natural reproduction like those pretty natural canadian lakes.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Tater, where are you from anyway? Erie has tons that size. Those aren't our breeders, those are our eaters 
If you get a chance, come on down to Erie and try our style of fishing. It will be an awaking you'll never forget.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ya the population isent that great i think canada should take all of the nets out of the water that would help some


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Not the same kind of jiggin your doing, we're jiggin a great lake in most of the time rough water during the spawn. For instance we don't even use minnows most of the time, you probably don't get bit if your robbed of a minnow these fish are biting for a different reason than the ones your fishing for. Where you from anyways? 

Dude don't use em if you don't want to but Erie guys use them 85&#37; of the time in the spring, different fishery.


Ohh and you said you don't hurt them, your walleye are ending up in Lake Crisco just like ours. Fish don't feel pain anyways, if they do..who cares we have 40 million and they taste GGGGRRREAT


----------



## Tater Tot (Mar 12, 2007)

we have to feed american's tho and I dont think we are the only ones in the water..america has big commerical fishing going on too. I know in Lake Superior when you compare numbers we do something like 2 million fish while michigan does something like 1 billion But thats Lake trout. Don't be fooled both sides american and canadians are stocking lake erie with walleye. i'm Canadian btw and No we dont stock our lakes that much that I know of, Where I am from there's no walleye stocking its all splake, lake trout, and Salmon. Yah you should also come up North western Ontario....show you how easy it to catch up there half the time my rod is leaning agaisnt the side of the boat, but yeah I do have buddies down in Southern Ontario that want me to fish Erie with them. I finish my college degree this year soo maybe at the end of the summer I'll get down there and show you that you dont need a stinger, thats why I consider it Cheating is cause they swallow and really I dont think there is much skill involved in the setting the hook but fighting it might be different., but its all preferences I guess. 
I'll share an other bit of information there is a huge difference in the fighting of walleyes from down there to up north too. I've done fishing down there in the south and they come up like logs (a my buddies tell me this too) but the fight of the fish up north is 1000 times better (not knocking the fishing down there at all). also their growing season is about 2 months longer down there then up where I am. 
I have a buddy in Ohio that I am hoping to get down there to teach me more about steelhead fishing cause I suck at that type of fishing. 
And Fishful I am gald to hear to eat the smaller ones because I was going to ask you about the mercury levels in those fish.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Tater Tot said:


> And Fishful I am gald to hear to eat the smaller ones because I was going to ask you about the mercury levels in those fish.


Oh no, Kev you can handle this one again ! Tater come down to Ohio and I will show you how to clean the sows free of the fat deposits.


----------



## Tater Tot (Mar 12, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> Fish don't feel pain anyways, if they do..who cares we have 40 million and they taste GGGGRRREAT


Fish do feel pain bud......they have nerves just like you and me so they have to feel pain...dont hold a fish down next your filleting and stick the tip of you knife in it...I bet you it will jump! 
Its called ethics and morals ever heard of the saying treat something like how you like to be treated! We'll thats the way I am with fish..I respect most fish...except the small snot rockets bastards! 
And yes Lake Lard + walleye = heaven!


----------



## Tater Tot (Mar 12, 2007)

krustydawg said:


> Oh no, Kev you can handle this one again ! Tater come down to Ohio and I will show you how to clean the sows free of the fat deposits.


As soon as school is done and my fishing season is done with the Lodge I will on my way !


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

So it would be cool if a walleye deep fryed you? 

Don't be fooled both sides american and canadians are stocking lake erie with walleye----USA does NOT stock lake Erie, we have plenty of walleye without stocking.

Fish do feel pain bud--whatever Mythbusters, I could care less I'll kill anyfish that is tasty that I want to eat and shoot any deer or turkey that comes within my sights, and if I catch someone breaking in my house and threating me or my family and belongings, you guessed it.....I'll shoot them too. 

2 lber or 10 pounder if cared for and filleted properly ALL lake erie walleye are good to eat. I've never ran across a walleye that I didn't like.  

Yah you should also come up North western Ontario---Doubt I, I don't care for Canadians just as they don't care for us American's. I have company paid health insurance so I'm staying here even though our GOV sucks, our side of Erie is better anyways. It sucks we have to share it your gill netters you guys have killing everyfish in the trap.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

when some one is paying you to go fishing you keep the eyes they want to keep (within the law) i let the big girls go most of the time 

in 2005 ohio took a total of 4.2 million lbs of fish from lake erie

in 2005 ontario took a total of 12.3 million kg (27 million lbs.) Lake Erie&#8217;s harvest represents 80 per cent of the total value of Ontario&#8217;s commercial fishery and 76 per cent of the province&#8217;s total catch. 

Ontario has 211 commercial fishing licences on Lake Erie.
i couldent find what ohio had but i believe its around 16 last i heard 

so i think its a little lopsided


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

well either way.. tater tots and walleye ... I m gonna eat better than most humans...period .. Criso Lake here i come! that was a great one...Instant OGF classic one liner... 

tater that an impressive little walleye ya got there on your advatar..... what did ya use to catch that guy????




Frank


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> ever heard of the saying treat something like how you like to be treated! We'll thats the way I am with fish..I respect most fish


so you wouldn't have a problem with me sticking a treble hook through your lips ,then clobbering you in the noggin with a big club like you do those poor walleyes?and would you still respect me too?


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

mabey he is into S&M.... some of them Canucks are freaks... EY.....LOL


----------



## Tater Tot (Mar 12, 2007)

fishingful said:


> when some one is paying you to go fishing you keep the eyes they want to keep (within the law) i let the big girls go most of the time


The law where I fish is that no fish over 18 inches can be kept. 



fishingful said:


> in 2005 ohio took a total of 4.2 million lbs of fish from lake erie
> in 2005 ontario took a total of 12.3 million kg (27 million lbs.) Lake Eries harvest represents 80 per cent of the total value of Ontarios commercial fishery and 76 per cent of the provinces total catch.


Ok but how many other States are around lake erie, 3 I do believe soo add it all up . 
Also where does like 80% of that fish go too????? you guessed AMERICA to the New york fish market.

So we support America yet again!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

wow this is becoming a catch and release debate thread you know i throw bass in crisko lake sometimes they are good too...........tehehehehehe

stinger hooks stinger hhhhhhooooookkkkkkssssss yea for them i think we are just talking about 2 parts of the world i woulden take sakt water plugs to canada or would i hmmmmmmm


----------



## Tater Tot (Mar 12, 2007)

misfit said:


> so you wouldn't have a problem with me sticking a treble hook through your lips ,then clobbering you in the noggin with a big club like you do those poor walleyes?and would you still respect me too?


you don't understand the concept at all...... I dont clobber them, its one whack with my fillet knife.... I respect them in the meaning I am greatful for what I get, I dont miss treat them one bit catch and release as quickly as possible, I dont have a fish outta the water more then 20 seconds at most unless I am going to eat. I dont drop them, I dont abuse them, I appericate them.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i too would they got some Kick a$$ plugs(salt water)... them new super size x-rap and deep diving look great.....

but back to stinger hooks..... if ya gottem use em... Ole Pete's as said before ...is great one for the money..IMO..

tot,
so i guess punting sheephead is a no-no...... Im going to hell anyways...


Frank


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

mi and pen are bairly states ohio is all that matters haha i think i saw pen could have 5000 lbs dident look up mi

and as for canada supporting us hahaha silly canadian i wont even go there this thread will be about 10 pages long by tonight


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> i wont even go there this thread will be about 10 pages long by tonight


oh no it wouldn't   
it's all in fun,so let's keep it there or i'll clobber(or respectfully "whack") you guys in the noggin with my swiss army knife


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Me thinks someone needs to switch colleges before it's too late...!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Me thinks someone needs to switch colleges before it's too late...!


Me agree with you Rodney You have to admit he has a sense of humor if he thinks Canada supports The US.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Did someone mention stinger hooks?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe they did. Did I mention I had a good link for some great stinger hooks  In all the years we have been in Canada Fugarwi how many time have you used stinger hooks? I have for the 30 plus years I have been there. Some while jigging, some while casting some while trolling. Never heard anyone say anything about it in all my years. A good fisherman from our area showed me how to use them on Northern in the spring. He uses them behind the Jigs he uses. Of course he uses some BIG jigs I will say.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

DaleM said:


> I believe they did. Did I mention I had a good link for some great stinger hooks  In all the years we have been in Canada Fugarwi how many time have you used stinger hooks? I have for the 30 plus years I have been there. Some while jigging, some while casting some while trolling. Never heard anyone say anything about it in all my years. A good fisherman from our area showed me how to use them on Northern in the spring. He uses them behind the Jigs he uses. Of course he uses some BIG jigs I will say.


Believe it or not in my 30 plus years going north, I have never used a stinger hook for walleye...I have always jigged with a single hook tipped with a minnow or 2 hook crawler harnesses...ooops...2 hooks  ...that may be cheating too! I have used quick strike rigs for northerns when soaking larger live baits...they have a set-up consisting of a treble stinger of sorts. But thats the only time...I was afraid the stinger police would arrest me and send me home and I didn't want that to happen! You never know when those mounties are operating "A Sting'r". (boo-hiss)


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

These weren't treble hooks they use either. These looked more like the 2- hook harness you mentioned. I guess these would be trailer hooks not stinger. I stand corrected. What we call stinger here isn't what they call stinger. Hope that's clear enough  it was still an extra hook that helped hook the fish anyway. Besides the Walleye season in McGreager Bay area is closed until 2009 because there aren't many walleye there they tell us. So much for the big numbers in that area. We have caught some nice ones but have to release them. That's fine the Northern taste very good anyway.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

DaleM said:


> Besides the Walleye season in McGreager Bay area is closed until 2009 because there aren't many walleye there they tell us. So much for the big numbers in that area. We have caught some nice ones but have to release them. That's fine the Northern taste very good anyway.


That is probably due to them catching and shipping them all to us poor yankees in the states since we have no walleye resources available to us, eh?

And I agree...I think the pike taste great too, if not better!


----------

